# West Branch Summer Muskie Tournament



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskies, Inc. 
Cleveland Chapter 23
http://www.muskiesinc23.com/

Summer Muskie Tournament

June 12-13

West Branch Reservoir

Tournament Times: Saturday 7:00 am to Sunday 3:00 pm

Release Forms must be in no later than 3:30 pm Sunday

Sign up will be at the West Branch marina

Saturday: 7:00 am to 9:00 am

Sunday: on lake sign in

On lake communication: CB channel 17 & VHF channel 71 

For more information contact:

Tom Morris

330-544-1447

Michael Quigley 

440-269-2464

Rick Burke

330-296-2398


----------



## gonfishn (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry I will miss this one. I have a Lake home on Leech Lake in Northern Minnesota where I will be chasing the warrior for two weeks..Hopefully this past winter has been kind to the old homestead so I can be doing more fishn than workn..


----------

